# a commission!



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

did this one for a friend/ co-worker (social distortion fan) 
merry xmas my fine art friends!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very special indeed!! Awesome Jeff! Your work is always so inspiring..and congrats on the commission!!!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, incredible job!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing! Wow!


----------

